# Ayurveda has better solution for constipation



## Basil Wellness (Feb 28, 2012)

*Ayurvedic Term- MalavshtambhaIntroduction-*Constipation is very commonly encountered symptom. Constipation is the condition in which the individual experiences the difficulty in passing faeces. It is usually dry and hard in consistency. In medical language constipation is called as Fewer than three bowel movements a week. Normally every individual should possess one bowel movement every day. In simple words it is called as irregular and difficult evacuation of bowel. All the people get constipated sometimes in their life, but some people suffer from continuous constipation. Constipation is a common cause for painful defecation. Severe constipation may lead to bowel obstruction.Constipation is more commonly seen in children and elderlies. *Causes-*
Diet- Most common cause is diet with low fibre content
Ingestion of too much junk food
Less intake of water and other liquids
Lack of exercise
Pregnancy
Some medications like antidepressants, anticonvulsants, etc.
Suppression of natural urge to evacuate bowel
Hormonal and metabolic disorders like hypothyroidism, hypocalcaemia, etc.
Excessive purgation (induced)
Structural causes like spinal cord lesions, proctitis, etc.
Frequent travelling
Stress
*Classification-*According to the severity and causative factor constipation can be classified as follows: 1. Severe Constipation- If less than one bowel per week is present then, called as severe constipation.2. Acute Constipation- In this type the onset is sudden and it is mostly due to some serious disease.3. Chronic Constipation- This lasts for longer duration. *Symptoms-**Symptoms depend upon the severity:*
Difficulty in bowel movements
Dry and hard stool
Irregular bowel movements
Straining during defecation
Sense of incomplete evacuation of bowel
*Additional causes as mentioned in Ayurveda-*
Abdominal flatulence
Frequent episodes of defecation
Indigestion
Nausea
Pain in abdomen
Burning sensation in abdomen
Sour belching
Burning sensation in the chest region
Headache
Sleep disturbances
Lack of enthusiasm
Irritation
*Ayurvedic classification and specific symptoms- *Vatapradhana- Dry, well formed, stools associated with pain, flatulence and straining Vata-Kaphapradhana- Sticky and semisolid stools along with heaviness in lower abdomen, salivation, foul smell from mouth, loss of appetiteDiagnosis-The physical examination as well as case history is helpful in excluding causes of constipation. The local examination may revile conditions like anal fissure, piles, etc. In some cases following investigations are also advised to confirm the diagnosis:Barium enema X- RaySigmoidoscopyComplications-Hemorrhoids (piles)Anal fissureRectal prolapseBowel obstructionBlood stained stoolsPrevention by diet and lifestyle-Add all the vegetables and fruit in your diet specially for rich supply of fibresDrink plenty of waterDo regular exerciseLimit the intake of junk and fast foodDo relax and take adequate sleepDon't ignore constipation, do consult your doctorTake extra care during pregnancyYogasanas like pavana muktasana, vajrasana are helpfulAyurvedic approach-Constipation is mostly present as a symptom which may give rise to many conditions. The constipation should not be ignored. Ayurveda has better solution for constipation which is the most natural safe way. Ayurveda is known to treat any disease from its root cause. So for regulating bowel movements the detailed case history with all his dietary habits and daily schedule are important. Then, the treatment is planned accordingly. This offers more effective treatment. Constipation is a sign of altered digestion. When our digestive system is not functioning properly then, it will manifest in the form of constipation or diarrhea, etc. Ayurveda believes that normal digestive fire is essential for all the bodily functions. Ayurvedic medicines will help to normalize this agni which in turn regulates digestion, excretion, etc. Ayurveda is a science which explains each and every aspect of life. Ayurveda explains about diet and lifestyle beneficial to get rid of constipation. By following these simple guidelines one can get relieved from constipation. Ayurveda also emphasizes the prevention from diseases. Dietary suggestions mentioned in Ayurveda are important to protect you from constipation. Ayurveda has special group of medicines called as Virechana drugs. These drugs are useful in treating constipation as they act as laxatives. These medicines are given as per the severity of symptoms, age of person, etc. Ayurvedic medicines can be taken for longer duration and they are not habit forming. Ayurveda has specialized treatments called as Panchakarma therapies. Panchakarma therapies are also called as purification methods. Panchakarma therapies like basti, Virechana are helpful in case of constipation as per condition. If constipation is associated with other diseases like irritable bowel syndrome, piles, fissure then, Ayurveda has good treatment for these conditions also. Ayurvedic medicines help to reduce the severity of complaints. Stress is one of the causes for constipation. Ayurveda has special medicines to reduce the stress along with specific yoga and pranayama. If the constipation is related with pregnancy, then also ayurvedic medicines can be taken as they are safe. These medicines are planned as per the condition of patient.-Basil WellnessUnderstanding Your Health


----------

